
Wolfram gives away 10^6 Cloud credits and Wolfram Alpha Pro for a simple challenge - soofy
http://blog.wolfram.com/2015/10/20/wolfram-community-is-turning-10000/
======
danielvf
It's not a challenge, it's an essay contest with five winners, and requires a
new Wulfram Community account.

